# Rank Badge Placement



## DEVES (6 Oct 2008)

Does anybody know what the measurements would be for rank placement on DEU's. I cant seem to find any information on this at i don't have access to the DIN or the dress reg manual.

Thanks


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 Oct 2008)

The following is cut and pasted from CF Dress Instructions and should be applicable.


4. Rank insignia for petty officer second class or sergeant and below              b. Jacket, mess dress(optional), and *No. 3 jacket*             (1) Sewn centred on both sleeves, with the top of the “V” of the uppermost chevron 18 cm (7 in.) below the shoulder seam for male personnel, and 15 cm (6 in.) for female personnel


----------



## gaspasser (6 Oct 2008)

I suggest you take your tunic to the base tailor shop.  Not only do they know exactly where it is placed but will do a fantastic sewing job.  Besides, if it is ever questioned about on parade, you can say they did and not you.  Up there with barrack block haircuts.  
Just like when I was on POET in Kingston, I found out that one of the Canex barbers was the wife of one of my DS's...so anytime he hollered at me for a bad haircut, and "who the hell cut your mop?"  I would say, "Your wife MCPL"..usually shuts 'em right up.     ;D


----------



## geo (6 Oct 2008)

Heh.... you really & truly wouldn,t want my wife to cut your hair..... fate worse than death


----------



## DEVES (7 Oct 2008)

Anyone know any tailors that know where to sew on badges for DEU's on the south side of Edmonton?

Base is about an 1.5 hour drive for me!

Thanks


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Oct 2008)

It's been many years since I last used them (changed rank insignia on mess kit) but if they can custom make uniforms, they should be able to sew on rank.  But they may be pricey for what you want, so give them a call.

Lafleche Brothers Inc.
5824 99th St NW
Edmonton, AB
T6E 3N9
(780) 435-3456
Fax: (780) 438-9088


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Oct 2008)

I think Lafleche has closed their doors. At least, that's what I heard a couple of years ago. I could be wrong. If I'm not, then yes, they're a good choice.


http://www.rewedmonton.ca/content_view_rew?CONTENT_ID=1744


----------



## gaspasser (7 Oct 2008)

Doesn't Edmonton have a base tailor at the main QM clothing stores ???


geo, if your wife works at the canex barbershop, then I would probably get it done by her/them, if they make a mess of it, they are to blame... ;D


----------

